# No panic canter at last....



## shirl62 (1 August 2017)

Some of you lovely people may remember my attempts at the canter a few months ago...Then I was injured in a fall after a spook. After recovery from my injuries my confidence was very low ....but after a few more lessons and a pair of brave pants I did the canter today. Not very elegant but at least I didn't panic..[video]https://www.facebook.com/shirley.walsh.14/videos/10156459647669554/[/video]

Shirl


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 August 2017)

I cab't see your pics (not on fb) but Well done, you!  It just takes practice.


----------



## Meredith (1 August 2017)

I can't see the pic either but YAAAAAY !!!


----------



## shirl62 (1 August 2017)

I think you will see it now...forgot to make public !...duh


----------



## hannah88811 (2 August 2017)

Really want to see your video but it won't let me view it


----------



## Meredith (2 August 2017)

hannah88811 said:



			Really want to see your video but it won't let me view it 

Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## shirl62 (2 August 2017)

Hopefully this is ok...I look a bit stiff though..lol

https://youtu.be/Inw9hyiWzIw


----------



## shirl62 (2 August 2017)

oops...wrong... hope this one works

https://youtu.be/A5rGkCCyKVo


----------



## Red-1 (2 August 2017)

shirl62 said:



			oops...wrong... hope this one works

https://youtu.be/A5rGkCCyKVo

Click to expand...

Can see this one!

Congratulations, well done, and the videographer seems as happy as you!

Lovely arena and pony too


----------



## highlandponygirl (2 August 2017)

Yay, good work Shirl. What a nice big arena too.


----------



## shirl62 (2 August 2017)

Yes the pony was lovely and the arena was very big...I lost count the times I had to trot round it...enough to say I was rather tired and my face was like a beetroot !The videographer was my twin sis who was very supportive and happy that I managed to overcome my fear. Now I have to do some catching up to be on par with her...lol

Shirl


----------



## teacups (2 August 2017)

Yay! Well done. I agree, great arena for it, too. Thank you twin sis for recording the clip!


----------



## Northern (2 August 2017)

I think you look great! Well done, looks like a nice pony too


----------



## shirl62 (2 August 2017)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments...It really boosts the confidence and means a lot....

Shirl


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 August 2017)

I can see it now.  That looks like a great early attempt, not especially stiff and not hanging onto the mouth.  Well done!


----------



## Amye (3 August 2017)

Looking good! Well done


----------



## cootuk (5 August 2017)

That's a really good arena, you've got a good long side to get into the stride of a good canter before hitting a corner, where you can drop back to trot if you don't keep your leg on.


----------



## moosea (5 August 2017)

wow! what a huge improvement! 

Well done you!


----------

